
A Node.js config object with enviroments support - robirichter
https://www.npmjs.com/package/confee
======
mattkrea
Seems like this is just a copy of another module (even the readme).

I'd personally recommend this one:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/config](https://www.npmjs.com/package/config)

~~~
robirichter
I know this module and it's quite nice, but I didn't like the way it handles
config overwrites. I can assure you it's not a copy of another module 'node-
config' from the readme file is the initial name I've assigned to my modules,
but unfortunately there is another one with the same name. I'll update the
readme file soon :)

